# copperheads



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

for a few months now ive been gaining experience with an experienced dwa keeper on how to handle/care for venomous snakes.

as a result he has said when i get a license he will let me have these two beauties to start my collection off as this species is the one i have the most experience so far 

female































male









































think a few more months gaining more experience and ill apply for a license, well chuffed!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck, hope you get your license  . Those are very beautiful coppers.

BTW, as these will be your first venomous do not get frustrated or worried if either stop feeding for a few months each year. Coppers often go through a period of fasting


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

mate there stunning the more i see these the tempted i get


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Very beautiful snakes,good luck with the license application.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

aye hoping that a license will be easy to get and not a complete headache but will start looking into the constraints of it more in the coming weeks.

yeah they stopped eating over a month ago, expecting them to start eating in feb time but keep offering them pups every 3 weeks but not ready yet but not lost any weight so not worried


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Can i suggest that you get a vet on board BEFORE going to the council.

I would avoid the battleflats surgery if possible as they have a reputation as being completely against venemous in captivity (according to York shop owner). To my knowledge the council use this vet so having your own on board from elsewhere may help you.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

cheers for the advice


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

wow, nice snakes to start of a collection with: victory::mf_dribble:


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

nice snakes were did you get them from?

lee

LEAPING LIZARDS


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

They are cool.
I think he has not got them yet, he is going to be given them froma friend who is showing him the ropes etc once he has a dwa license.


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

oh, ok then


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

there 2 stunners mate


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Stunning this reminds me I must look for a male.:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

from my experience, copperheads are wonderful things. i've only had wild caught ones but you never could tell by the way they took to captivity....a fine animal..... the ones i caught would always feed well, even as soon as they got home.:no1:


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

aye as said not mine yet but will be at some point this year!

aye very happy to be getting them but still not feeding, may try in another couple of weeks


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> Can i suggest that you get a vet on board BEFORE going to the council.
> 
> I would avoid the battleflats surgery if possible as they have a reputation as being completely against venemous in captivity (according to York shop owner). To my knowledge the council use this vet so having your own on board from elsewhere may help you.


I know Matt Brash OK'd that shop in Hull with DWA because it was on his TV show! :crazy:

Good luck getting the licence Ian let me know how it goes. I think its more York council from what I can tell. When I spoke to them regarding Gilas they were less than impressed.I know they have never granted a DWAL in YOrk so far... £435 to apply and you dont get it back if they turn you down. Enough to put alot of people off. :bash:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

stunning snakes, good luck with the liscense


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

Andy said:


> I know Matt Brash OK'd that shop in Hull with DWA because it was on his TV show! :crazy:
> 
> Good luck getting the licence Ian let me know how it goes. I think its more York council from what I can tell. When I spoke to them regarding Gilas they were less than impressed.I know they have never granted a DWAL in YOrk so far... £435 to apply and you dont get it back if they turn you down. Enough to put alot of people off. :bash:


tell me about it, as advised im going to get a vet on board, have all the housing ready, liability insurance sorted and all the other legalities you have to have before going to the council. hopefully by then there will be at least another license in york.

going to cost me a fair amount to get everything setup before i go, let alone the application fee but if its going to happen im going to have to show im committed and get it all in place!

i have a feeling i have a big mountain to climb....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ianyork said:


> tell me about it, as advised im going to get a vet on board, have all the housing ready, liability insurance sorted and all the other legalities you have to have before going to the council. hopefully by then there will be at least another license in york.
> 
> going to cost me a fair amount to get everything setup before i go, let alone the application fee but if its going to happen im going to have to show im committed and get it all in place!
> 
> i have a feeling i have a big mountain to climb....


I havnt paid for the inspection or insurance yet, and I have spent £2000, and theres a possibility I might need two inspections at over £200 a go, so its definately not cheap.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

ianyork said:


> tell me about it, as advised im going to get a vet on board, have all the housing ready, liability insurance sorted and all the other legalities you have to have before going to the council. hopefully by then there will be at least another license in york.
> 
> going to cost me a fair amount to get everything setup before i go, let alone the application fee but if its going to happen im going to have to show im committed and get it all in place!
> 
> i have a feeling i have a big mountain to climb....


Like i say good luck! Hopefuly you will be succesful along with the other person so then I might feel more likely to fork out myself!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i can't believe there is a non-feeding copperhead.... :crazy:


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

i know of two lol


----------

